
Former FBI Director Predicts Russian Hackers Will Interfere with More Elections - IsaakTech
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/10/us/politics/trump-comey-russia-fbi.html?_r=1
======
egg_head
stop using shitty old technology for voting... jesus xrist is it that fucking
hard to figure this shit out...

